# When to neuter a SPOO...



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Our 5 mo old SPOO boy is not neutered yet. The breeder said to wait until 1 yr. Vet agreed. I think I will wait and see if any behaviors develop that would be fixed by neutering. 

We are not going to breed him. Not even going to register him. 

What are you standard owners doing with your pet boys?


SORRY wrong place. can't move it!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wait! Till at least a year, sometimes longer!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree with N2. 

Spayed or Neutered Dogs Have Higher Disease Rates


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My boys will be at least 2 and my girl will be spayed at before her next heat...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Definitely wait till at least a year. The "bits and pieces" have a lot to do with development so they should be left to do their job. Then snip snip.

Rick


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Awesome question/subject! 

Good to know. I had ask my vet about it at the last visit and he said he always waits till at least 7 months to fix males and longer with the bigger breeds so he said it would be awhile yet. Now I know we need to wait it out for at least a year. My Greyhound was altered at 2 and I felt like we waited too long with him because his teenage years were a nightmare. LOL!


----------

